# Beretta a400 Xplor 20 ga



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

I am selling one of my shotguns. Beretta a400 Xplor In 20 ga. 28” barrel. It’s had about 3-4 boxes ran through it and is in like new condition. Asking 1,100.00 comes with all the chokes, paper work and beretta carry case. Also has a Carlson’s mid range choke and 3/4 case of 3” #2 hevi shot for waterfowl.

If interested feel free to send a message, thanks!


----------



## Deacon92 (Jun 6, 2017)

sent you a pm.


----------

